# Hotkey zum tieferstellen/höherstellen in Word



## ReemE (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo an alle!


Da ich häufig in Word Chemie und Mathe Protokolle schreiben muss und man in diesen Fächern ja oft die Hochstell- bzw. Tiefstellfunktion benötigt, ärgert es mich, dass ich immer auf FORMAT,ABSATZ, TIEFGESTELLT gehen muss, wenn ich z.b. H2O eingeben will.
Meine Frage:

Gibt es einen Shortcut oder einen Hotkey der dies für mich erledigt.. sowas wie z.B. STRG + T für tiefstellen ..

Vielen Dank,

ReemE


----------



## Ultraflip (21. Mai 2005)

Japp ... unzwar

hochstellen:
'STRG' + '+' (nicht auf dem Numpad!)
und
tiefstellen:
'STRG' + '#'

MfG
Ultraflip


----------

